# Medicare Medicaid



## AprilSueMadison (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't know much about Medicaid unfortunately.  I've been told we do not accept it.

Here is my thought though...we accept Medicare, if a patient is dual enrolled, shouldn't we file to their secondary?  Which is Medicaid?

Are there resources to easily inform me of what to do?  Thanks


----------



## Walker22 (Oct 8, 2012)

If your provider is not enrolled in Medicaid, you can't bill them for services. The 20% Medicare co-insurance would become patient due. It is the patient's responsibility to seek care from provider's who are enrolled if the want the benefit from Medicaid. Having said that, it's probably a good idea to inform new patients coming in to your practice that you do not accept Medicaid so they won't be surprised when they get a bill!


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Oct 10, 2012)

So Medicaid doesn't work like a typical secondary?  As in, we don't participate in AlaskaCare for example, but we get paid because it is secondary to Medicare.

Thank you for helping, I'm trying to shuffle through all of the information and certainly learning.  I can use all the help I can get!


----------



## Walker22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Since Medicaid is a state run program, what happens in Georgia is not always the same as what happens in Alaska. In Georgia, if a provider is not enrolled in Medicaid, they don't get paid, regardless of whether the patient has Medicare primary or not. Your best bet would be to call your Alaska Medicaid provider relations department, explain the situation, and then act on their advice.


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Oct 11, 2012)

We are in Florida, and AlaskaCare was just the first example that popped into my head.  Thank you for your help!  I now know what questions to ask and who to ask them too.


----------

